# 1st charter in BVI



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking at a couple to three weeks charter in the BVI. This is our first time chartering so we have alot to learn. Did our training with Offshore two years ago on a 393. Just my wife going this time. As I look at the big three agencies, Mooring, footloose, and Sunsail I see both Premier and standard boats offered. I see the age difference but wondering if the difference in quality is a concern for a longer charter like we are looking at. Anything we should be concerned with? Any other charter fleets we should be considering. I have read a few of the threads where some of this is discussed but the discussion was usually about specific beefs or issues. I would appreciate any information or advice I can get. 

thanks

Bill


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I was on a TMM boat (power cat) last February. Aside from a generator issue, it was OK.

BVI charter boats get heavy use, often by folks who do not know what they are doing.

It probably is a case of you get what ypu pay for.


----------



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

I just returned home yesterday from Tortola on a Sunsail charter. This was my 6th time to go but first time with Sunsail. I would not hesitate to go on their boats again. The only thing was we had a dinghy motor that was a little contrary the first couple days. On day two we called them and told them about it, they meet us that afternoon with a different dinghy that ran superbly. We had a 46 ft Cat that according to the paperwork on board was commissioned in November of 2009. I do have some questions about the sailing capabilities of a Catamaran I will post in a different thread though.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*More than the Boat*

K:
Certainly the Boat(Brand, Model, Age) & Cost are important but the Customer Service counts too especially on your 1st charter. The big 3 (same company) Sunsail, Moorings & Footloose will present one style of chartering. The smaller companies will give you an entirely different experience with variations among them.

Many have been happy with Horizon at Nanny Cay - especially if they wanted a more personal feel to the customer service. I've never used them but have passed thru & observed them in action more than a few times. Certainly a different feel than the very large Big 3 complex.

A 3 week charter (what time of year?) gives you some bargaining leverage to make a deal - the company does not have to turn the boat 2 times during your time. Enjoy

P.S. Might wanna consider
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chartering/65410-unused-owner-time-sale.html


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

BTW - Sunsail, Moorings and Footloose are all owned by the same company,


----------



## Winterstale (Mar 10, 2010)

What time of year you go is key - we've chartered via BVI Yacht Charters and also via Footloose. We had no issues with either company - BVI was able to offer a little more "personal" service because they're smaller.


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

We are planning to go in late January early February. So far Sunsail seems to have the best price offered. Ive got a Trade show to attend in Orlando Feb 10-12 so I figure either before or after the trade show works.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Humm*

k: That's the High season in general but there are a couple of weeks that are historically one price level down ie; just after new years when the holiday crowds go home.
Sunsail (and others) would include a paper Price chart along with their brochure where you could see the shifts throughout the year......You might be able to get an on-line version - But if you call, just ask them where the variations are during your time frame, again three weeks is a good bargaining chip - just stop by the base every so often to get free water & fresh linens

If You want to talk to an excellent Sunsail Rep

Jennifer Caruthers
Sunsail Vacation Planning - USA
Toll Free: (800) 327-2276
[email protected]

Have a great time


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Koot,

My Girlfriend and I had a very similar situation last year.
We both completed several courses with Offshore as well, at their Captiva Island office.

We did our first Charter with the Moorings out of the BVI last April. We picked a Bene 35 Club as our boat, but out of either a hidden policy or just sheer luck were upgraded to an Exclusive 39' when we arrived, free of charge. We were absolutely ecstatic to say the least. I will also say that the condition of both Club and Exclusive is night and day. Its worth the upgrade.

Of course that meant that we had to handle a 39'er ourselves but we did great. 

My advice up front would be to make sure to do a very thorough walk-through before you set off. Is there an inverter onboard etc etc. If you still have the Offshore Checklist that they used in the classes I would definitely suggest using that as a guideline or just reading up on common problems with the boat you plan on choosing.

Lastly, make sure to cite as clearly as possible in your sailing resume your Offshore courses in detail as I think that helped a lot with how the staff received us when we arrived. Last tip is to use a cruising guide other than what they provide. We found many people using the exact sail plan as described and found many hidden spots too late.

Feel free to IM me if you want any more insight for a first timer charterer in your position.


----------



## Winterstale (Mar 10, 2010)

There's also another great forum you should check out - Travel Talk On Line (TTOL) -- there are lots of great people there and an entire section dedicated to the BVI. We chartered via BVI Yacht charters last summer and my husband and I sailed a Beneteau 40CC "Trinity" -- terrific boat, very easy to sail for 2 and a HUGE, comfy aft cabin! Loved her. She's owned by a TTOL member and handled via BVIYC -- made it easy to ask questions about her, etc.

Just food for thought


----------



## AV8RSailor (Nov 3, 2010)

We used BVI Yacht Charters last March. Great boat (Lagoon 41), Great service. Stay on the boat the night before you leave on your charter. That gives you a chance to get familiar with the boat and figure out what does and doesn't work before you head over the horizon.


----------



## mike6969 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have been chartering in the BVI for about 10 years and have used three different companies. I would stay as far away from TMM as you can. We chartered a 52' Beneteau from them a couple of years ago and it was infrested with rats. We had them scurrying around at night and eating food on board. We contacted them the second night and they did nothing about it. We ended up putting traps and poison on the boat and rid ourselves of the 5 rats over 4 days. Needless to say the trip was horrible. Upon return TMM would do nothing to compensate us. 

We are now using Horizon Yacht Charters and they are fabulous. The boats have been fabulous, the personell extremely pleasant and the prices are quite competative. We are renting a beautiful 54'Jeanneau this March and have no doubt that the service will be stellar. 

PS. We also used BVI Yacht Charters and they were ok... boats were a bit ragged out but the service was good.


----------



## mike6969 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Stay Away FroM TMM*

I have been chartering in the BVI for about 10 years and have used three different companies. I would stay as far away from TMM as you can. We chartered a 52' Beneteau from them a couple of years ago and it was infrested with rats. We had them scurrying around at night and eating food on board. We contacted them the second night and they did nothing about it. We ended up putting traps and poison on the boat and rid ourselves of the 5 rats over 4 days. Needless to say the trip was horrible. Upon return TMM would do nothing to compensate us.

We are now using Horizon Yacht Charters and they are fabulous. The boats have been fabulous, the personell extremely pleasant and the prices are quite competative. We are renting a beautiful 54'Jeanneau this March and have no doubt that the service will be stellar.

PS. We also used BVI Yacht Charters and they were ok... boats were a bit ragged out but the service was good.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

I have done and continue to do some significant chartering. I personally would not go with Footloose because the boats are pretty beat up. 

Sunsail or Moorings both have very good fleets. Either exclusive or club lines work well. I am going again to the BVIs with Moorings this winter. I chartered the Moorings 54.5 Exclusive. 

FYI--All three charter companies are owned by the same parent company--TUI Marine.

Enjoy!


----------



## familyofun (Feb 25, 2010)

*Don't take a chance with your vacation*

Hi Kootenay,
We are in planning mode ourselves...trying to souse out a "good" company that cares about their customers. In reading your post, you comment that information on these sites usually have to do with specific "Beefs", however, keep in mind that where there is smoke there is fire... Highly reputable companies would not allow you to have a ruined vacation because of missing or damaged equipment, rats, bedbugs, dirty boats, etc. so my one word of advice would be to "determine to deal with a spotless company!!!" We work too hard for our vacations (at least I do) and it is really heartbreaking to have your week(s) ruined by unscrupulous management companies. Splurge on a good company or a private arrangement!!!!


----------



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

Second that emotion on TTOL. Every bit as great a group as this!Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: British Virgin Islands


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

ll tell you. With the cold weather here in the North East, I am looking forward to my charter next month.


----------



## sprtn94 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's the thing, every charter company has its limitations. Go into your charter with the right mentality and you'll be fine. Understand that your vacation does not begin upon landing at the airport, in fact your job is just starting. Roll your sleeves up and do your homework before leaving the dock. Double, triple check everything, do not assume that the charter boat is in perfect working order, it probably isn't.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

sprtn94 said:


> Here's the thing, every charter company has its limitations. Go into your charter with the right mentality and you'll be fine. Understand that your vacation does not begin upon landing at the airport, in fact your job is just starting. Roll your sleeves up and do your homework before leaving the dock. Double, triple check everything, do not assume that the charter boat is in perfect working order, it probably isn't.


Do not underestimate the wisdom of Sprtn94. CHECK EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Any credible charter company will have a thorough check out of the boat during which they should show you how all the systems work. That is a good time to make sure they do work.

Take a Safe Boating with you as a good checklist. 

Do not be afraid to ask them to fix issues. As an example, I have asked a couple of companies to put wire on the anchor shackles. At the beginning of the year, it is not uncommon to find expired flares.

Have a painkiller or two for me.


----------



## Irenic (Dec 31, 2010)

You can also find some discounts on TTOL for charterers.


----------

